# New lathe primarily for pens, razors etc. but maybe bigger stuff



## mmayo (Jan 3, 2017)

Help,

My well-used low power Rikon variable speed lathe hiccuped today and I thought it died.  It did not, but I am unprepared to buy a new more powerful lathe.  Please give me suggestions that use 110 volts only for now since my shop does not have a 220 outlet.  I would like to spend less than $1,000 if possible. Variable speed without belt changing would be a huge plus along with forward and reverse.    A 6" bowl is on my bucket list.

Thanks for your help.

Current lathe


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 4, 2017)

What are you asking???  Do you want to buy another lathe to go along with this one?? You said it hicup but did not die so what is wrong with it?? My suggestion will always be the Jet 1220VS but if you had success with the Rikon why not another if that is what you are asking.


----------



## Skie_M (Jan 4, 2017)

I'ld say grab the Harbor Freight midi/full size lathe (uses belt pulley to change speeds) and upgrade it with PSI's best variable speed motor and controller kit ... total cost should be under 400 dollars.

Or you could check the classifieds here in the IAP ... recently saw 2 offerings of a lathe, some with accessories even, and for around 600 or less.


----------



## terry q (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm pretty happy with my Delta 46-460.


----------



## adirondak5 (Jan 4, 2017)

I have the Rikon 70 - 220 vsr , its been great so far . I have emailed their customer service with a few questions about it and always get a prompt reply .


----------



## Bikerdad (Jan 4, 2017)

Jet 1221VS.  Goes for $799.  Electronic variable speed.  MT2 spindle taper, 1" x 8 TPI.

*On sale* from January 5th thru January 9th for $680.


----------



## RobS (Jan 4, 2017)

I second the Jet 1221vs, I love it, the heavier mass will help when turning out of round objects down to round.


----------



## KCW (Jan 4, 2017)

I just got the Jet 1221vs and love it.  The biggest deciding factor for me was the belt speed ranges.  I have not moved the belt off of the fastest speed range, and I can do everything I want.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 4, 2017)

I haven't moved my belt or (or replaced it) in 3 years. I can apply CA at 160 to 300 , trim barrels at 400 to 500, sand in reverse at 400 to 700, drill (fwd) at 800  to 1100, buff/polish at 1200 to 1600, turn at 1800 t0 3500, (and spin lambs wool into yard at 3800 lol) . Maybe other makes and models can do the same or those features aren't decision factors for you. I don't know. I perform those activities all of the time.


----------



## mmayo (Jan 4, 2017)

Thank you all


----------



## Catski1 (Jan 5, 2017)

I've been using a cue smith lately. Designed for pool cues but works great for pens.  I think it was about 700$.  I'll try and ask my friend for the link. 
There are a bunch of good recommendations here too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app

@Catski1


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 5, 2017)

Catski1 said:


> I've been using a cue smith lately. Designed for pool cues but works great for pens.  I think it was about 700$.  I'll try and ask my friend for the link.
> There are a bunch of good recommendations here too.
> 
> 
> ...




Hello Felix. Where have you been???  Good to see you jumping in.  I am intrigued about your use of a CueSmith lathe Those are over $1000 a lathe and designed for accuracy in making pool cues. If you are talking $700 Cue Smith lathe that is a light weight wrapping lathe and not a turners lathe. Love to see your lathe if you can post a photo. I too like pool and always wanted an inlay machine. If you have any connections for a used one in good condition send me a PM.


----------



## Kloss (Jan 5, 2017)

Jet is also doing a 15% discount starting from today until Jan 9th.


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Jan 7, 2017)

I'll reiterate what everyone else has said on the Jet 1221-vs. I have one I bought brand new in the box for under $325, if you're patient enough, a deal will fall in your lap eventually. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Jan 7, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> Catski1 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using a cue smith lately. Designed for pool cues but works great for pens.  I think it was about 700$.  I'll try and ask my friend for the link.
> ...


I am a cue repair guy and dabble a little in cue making, I too also have a couple Taig based cue lathes, although mine are from Mid America and not from Chris Hightower. That $700 finishing lathe from Chris could easily be used for turning by adding a carriage and cross slide, but then you're easily up over 1K in cost too. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Catski1 (Jan 7, 2017)

Dirtbmw20 said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Catski1 said:
> ...





Yeah. I talked to my friend. He's invested much more than 700$ into it. He's makes cue repairs and at first had a shorter lathe. But he's using a bigger full sized for one piece cue size now. I'll try and take a few pics next time I get over there.  It does make me want to turn a pen from the Ivorine and Phenolic/Micarta rods used for the ferrules and joint protectors.  Or break/jump cue tips.  I have wanted to make a pen from those for awhile.  I think Atlas had the Ivorine that looks like ivory veins.  



Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app

@Catski1


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Jan 7, 2017)

LOL, I know his pain, trust me. I have TWO cue lathes and one Jet wood lathe. Of my cue lathes, I have in excess of $2500+ invested in EACH of them and that's about mid scale price wise on these cue lathes nowadays. Here's a pic of one of mine.....




Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnmb7117 (Jan 7, 2017)

*Lathe*

I also like my Delta 46-460 lathe.


----------



## LOIBLB (Jan 8, 2017)

My 1226vs has been a work horse. Love it for pen turning. I mounted it on a industrial sewing machine stand. Very sturdy.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 8, 2017)

Those cue lathes are truely an investment and you have to make and sell cues to afford those things. Add the inlay attachment and there is some huge $$$$. Love to get an inlay machine though. Could do so much with pens. I am going to try going about it in a different direction some day, Being I cast


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Jan 8, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> Those cue lathes are truely an investment and you have to make and sell cues to afford those things. Add the inlay attachment and there is some huge $$$$. Love to get an inlay machine though. Could do so much with pens. I am going to try going about it in a different direction some day, Being I cast


True, very easy to sink a ton of money into a cue lathe. What adds up more are all the specialty tools we use made JUST for cue making, alot of times you gotta make your own tools. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WriteON (Jul 29, 2017)

Question about a Taig for pens. I'm using a MidAmerican large bore for shafts and tinkering on butt caps...have removed bumpers and made a few cues bumperless. The taig lathe seems to be too slow for pen blank turning with a chisel. Is it?  And where can a tool bar/tool rest assembly be purchased?
Can we see some of Todd or Chris' lathes set up for pens? Anyone?


----------



## WriteON (Jul 29, 2017)

...............


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Jul 29, 2017)

WriteON said:


> Question about a Taig for pens. I'm using a MidAmerican large bore for shafts and tinkering on butt caps...have removed bumpers and made a few cues bumperless. The taig lathe seems to be too slow for pen blank turning with a chisel. Is it?  And where can a tool bar/tool rest assembly be purchased?
> Can we see some of Todd or Chris' lathes set up for pens? Anyone?


I use to use my Mid America lathe all the time to make pens until I got another dedicated wood lathe. Not a pen set up in it, but I put the slide tool rest on there so you could see what it looks like. If you just get on ebay and type TAIG in the search bar, you can usually find other "attachments" that don't necessarily apply to cue making but still expand the possibilities of your Taig lathe.







Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WriteON (Jul 30, 2017)

Dirtbmw20 said:


> WriteON said:
> 
> 
> > Question about a Taig for pens. I'm using a MidAmerican large bore for shafts and tinkering on butt caps...have removed bumpers and made a few cues bumperless. The taig lathe seems to be too slow for pen blank turning with a chisel. Is it?  And where can a tool bar/tool rest assembly be purchased?
> ...




I'm giving thought to a Cue Pen. Polished stainless collar for the joint. An iPhone stylus would represent the bumper. Woods....CocoB and Maple. Maybe a wrap.


----------



## WriteON (Aug 9, 2017)

Dirtbmw20 said:


> WriteON said:
> 
> 
> > Question about a Taig for pens. I'm using a MidAmerican large bore for shafts and tinkering on butt caps...have removed bumpers and made a few cues bumperless. The taig lathe seems to be too slow for pen blank turning with a chisel. Is it?  And where can a tool bar/tool rest assembly be purchased?
> ...





Catski1 said:


> I've been using a cue smith lately. Designed for pool cues but works great for pens.  I think it was about 700$.  I'll try and ask my friend for the link.
> There are a bunch of good recommendations here too.
> 
> 
> ...


Are you turning between center or mandrel/bushing. I would buy a live Jacobs chuck for the tail stock and simply chuck up with the 4 jaw headstock chuck. Would use a mandrel from the spindle lathe. Does this sound reasonable. How are you turning pen blanks? Thanks

This is the tool post set up I would get....


----------



## PenPal (Aug 10, 2017)

Your original question can be answered ,remove the motor instal a three phase larger motor under with variable speed control. Easy breezy.

Peter.


----------

